# e ae bele?



## SaritaMackita

Ok...yo tengo un amigo brisileno (aunque me gustaria que sea mas que un amigo  ....) que me dijo un frase en portugues despues de que yo le dije "oi" y quiero saber lo que quiere decir.  Menos el "e," no puedo encontrar nada en el diccionario.  Me pregunto, "e ae bele?"  tambien dijo una vez "malako."  Me pueden traducirlo a ingles o a espanol?  Gracias de antemano.

Sarita


----------



## Vanda

Ok...yo tengo un amigo brisileno (aunque me gustaria que sea mas que un amigo  ....) que me dijo un frase en portugues despues de que yo le dije "oi" y quiero saber lo que quiere decir. Menos el "e," no puedo encontrar nada en el diccionario. Me pregunto, "e ae bele?" tambien dijo una vez "malako." Me pueden traducirlo a ingles o a espanol? Gracias de antemano.

Sarita

E aí, belê?  lol. It's short for : E aí, beleza? Something like: What's up? Is everything ok?
Actually beleza = beauty (literally).
As for 'malako' I'm trying to figure it out.....When did he use the word? In what situation? Is it possible to ask him the actual word in Pt, how does he write the word? After all it'd be a nice excuse to an approach.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> E aí, belê?  lol. It's short for : E aí, beleza? Something like: What's up? Is everything ok?
> Actually beleza = beauty (literally).


En otras palabras, _E aí, belê?_: "Hey, beautiful!" (¿"¡Vale, guapa!", en español?)


----------



## Vanda

Outsider said:
			
		

> En otras palabras, _E aí, belê?_: "Hey, beautiful!" (¿"¡Vale, guapa!", en español?)


 
Out, na verdade, a expressão não se refere à pessoa, mas se está tudo beleza, tudo ok. É como nós a usamos.Uma outra maneira correlata é : e aí, tudo jóia?


----------



## Outsider

Ah! 

Então, talvez "Hey, wassup?"


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> Out, na verdade, a expressão não se refere à pessoa, mas se está tudo beleza, tudo ok. É como nós a usamos.Uma outra maneira correlata é : e aí, tudo jóia?


So then may I safely use this with a married female friend or a male friend without causing myself embarrassment?


----------



## Vanda

Doval said:
			
		

> So then may I safely use this with a married female friend or a male friend without causing myself embarrassment?


 
Sure, if they are used to informal language. It's completely informal.


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> Sure, if they are used to informal language. It's completely informal.


And how DO I say, "hey beautiful"?  Oi beleza?


----------



## Vanda

Doval said:
			
		

> And how DO I say, "hey beautiful"? Oi beleza?


É,tem a ver com o tom. Quando vc diz 'oi beleza' para uma gatinha, o tom é diferente do " e aí? beleza?!"


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> É,tem a ver com o tom. Quando vc diz 'oi beleza' para uma gatinha, o tom é diferente do " e aí? beleza?!"


Se quiser dizer "hey good looking/hey beautiful/hey cutie/hey sexy"... Vale saber essas coisas, né?


----------



## Vanda

Se quiser dizer "hey good looking/hey beautiful/hey cutie/hey sexy"... Vale saber essas coisas, 

Alguém anda mal intencionaaaaaado........ahem
algumas possibilidades:
Oi gata!
Oi gatinha!
Oi linda!
Oi fofa! (cute)
Oi gostosa! - cuidado, senão vc pode levar um tapa na cara.  (tem conotação sexual)
Oi princesa!
Oi minha deusa!


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> Se quiser dizer "hey good looking/hey beautiful/hey cutie/hey sexy"... Vale saber essas coisas,
> 
> Alguém anda mal intencionaaaaaado........ahem
> algumas possibilidades:
> Oi gata!
> Oi gatinha!
> Oi linda!
> Oi fofa! (cute)
> Oi gostosa! - cuidado, senão vc pode levar um tapa na cara.  (tem conotação sexual)
> Oi princesa!
> Oi minha deusa!


Oi princesa! Obrigado por estas expressões! E nunca mal intencionado, não! Eu só 'tô dedicado a aprender a lingua em todos os contextos!


----------



## Bobzinha

*"Mas ninguém respondeu sobre o "malako".... Eu traduziria como "dog".... então a frase completa ficaria "what's up dog?"....

Não ouço muito malako, mas sim cara....*


----------



## Vanda

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> *"Mas ninguém respondeu sobre o "malako".... Eu traduziria como "dog".... então a frase completa ficaria "what's up dog?"....*
> 
> *Não ouço muito malako, mas sim cara....*


 
bobzinha, este malako tem a ver com malandro? Não consegui atinar....


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> bobzinha, este malako tem a ver com malandro? Não consegui atinar....


É possível que a palavra malako vem da expressão grega de malaka/malakas?


----------



## Bobzinha

Vem da palavra maloqueiro, que no dicionário de poertuguês é usado para crainças sujas e descaças que vivem na rua pedindo dinheiro.


----------



## Vanda

É mesmo, menina! Nem por um momento me veio maloqueiro à cabeça. Com quem vc tem andado Bobzinha?  kidding.....

maloqueiro = street urchin, 
also sort of a ragged person, living in bad places and conditions.

another word for maloqueiro in the strict sense, with a little help of Nycp's:
*hardscrabble: *
*1.* Yielding a bare or meager living with great labor or difficulty.
*2.* Marked by poverty. 

The word is derived from
maloca - originally the indians house, where many families lived together.
Nowadays it can also be used to refer informally to your house, meaning you consider your house a modest, simple one , where you 'hide' yourself into.


----------



## Tomby

Sarita: Como é que era o brasileiro? Branco, negro ou mulato? 
Desculpe a pergunta, mas _malako_ pode estar relacionado com “moleque” que, para mim, é um menino brasileiro de rua ou rapaz preto ou mulato de pouca idade. Em espanhol _chaval_.
Ou talvez esteja relacionado com “молоко” [malakó], ou “[môlokó] na Sibéria” que em russo quer dizer leite, mas não percebo a relação entre o "leite" e uma menina (como você) de apenas 22 anos.....

P.S.
Vanda: Obrigado pelas expressões expostas!


----------



## SaritaMackita

Anyway, I think I'll say this in English because I really don't know Portuguese.  I just wanted to say thanks for the help.  He's white by the way, Tombatossals, if that makes a difference.  Anyway, just wanted to say we had a wonderful night together the other night....ahh....he's a magic man...


----------



## Outsider

Don't let yourself be bewitched... too much.


----------



## Bobzinha

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Sarita: Como é que era o brasileiro? Branco, negro ou mulato?
> Desculpe a pergunta, mas _malako_ pode estar relacionado com “moleque” que, para mim, é um menino brasileiro de rua ou rapaz preto ou mulato de pouca idade. Em espanhol _chaval_.
> Ou talvez esteja relacionado com “молоко” [malakó], ou “[môlokó] na Sibéria” que em russo quer dizer leite, mas não percebo a relação entre o "leite" e uma menina (como você) de apenas 22 anos.....
> 
> P.S.
> Vanda: Obrigado pelas expressões expostas!



*Não acho que a expressão malako tem algo a ver com a cor da pessoa. E geralmente a palavra moleque não é só usada para falar sobre meninos de rua. Veja definição abaixo:

*Negrinho. 
*Indivíduo sem palavra, ou sem gravidade. 
*Canalha, patife, velhaco. 
*Menino de pouca idade. 

Malako tem mais a ver com a palavra "cara".... Pelo menos é assim que conheço...*
Vanda: No comments!!! muahahaahahahahaa!!!  

*Beijo a todos*


----------



## Tomby

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> *Não acho que a expressão malako tem algo a ver com a cor da pessoa.*


 
Com certeza! Desculpa, mas esqueci colocar um ícone de emoções (  )ao final da minha frase _“Sarita: Como é que era o brasileiro? Branco, negro ou mulato?” _
O resto é uma simples brincadeira embora alguém não o entendeu assim. No obstante, peço desculpas por responder dessa maneira.


----------



## Outsider

Mais umas correcções, Tombatossals:

Com certeza! Desculpa, mas esqueci colocar um ícone de emoções [por enquanto, usamos os termos ingleses, _smilie_ ou _emoticon_] (  ) no final da minha frase _“Sarita: Como é que era o brasileiro? Branco, negro ou mulato?” _
O resto é uma simples brincadeira embora alguém não o tenha entendido assim. [Depois de _embora_, o subjuntivo.] Não obstante, peço desculpas por responder dessa maneira.


----------

